# ايه اكتر كلمة فرحتك وزعلتك انهاردة



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل مننا بيسمع كلام ممكن يزعل وممكن يفرح 

ياتري ايه اكتر كلمة فرحتك انهاردة 

ايه اكتر كلمة زعلتك انهاردة

فكرة الموضوع فكرتي 

بايدي مش بايد حد تاني ههه
 *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *كل مننا بيسمع كلام ممكن يزعل وممكن يفرح
> اكييييييييد
> ياتري ايه اكتر كلمة فرحتك انهاردة
> كلمة ربنا يسندك (علطول بتفرحنى وتريحنى لما تتقالى)
> ...


ميرسى يا حبى 
فكرة الموضوع لذيذة
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*فكره حلوه يا روكا

تسلم ايديكي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ميرسى يا حبى
> فكرة الموضوع لذيذة
> ​


*ميرسي يا قمر*
*بس افتكري بقا اللي مش فكراه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *فكره حلوه يا روكا
> 
> تسلم ايديكي​*


*ميرسي ميكي*
*بس مش قولت ايه اكتر كلمة فرحتك وزعلتك انهاردة*​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *كل مننا بيسمع كلام ممكن يزعل وممكن يفرح *​
> 
> *ياتري ايه اكتر كلمة فرحتك انهاردة *​
> *ايه اكتر كلمة زعلتك انهاردة*​
> ...


*رائع يا روكا...*

*هقول بعد المداخلة دي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*الكلمة اللي فرحتني:*

*انا كويسة والحمد لله...*

*الكلمة اللي زعلتني:*

*تعبانة...*

*برجع وبقول...*

*رائع...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *رائع يا روكا...*
> 
> *هقول بعد المداخلة دي...*


*ميرسي كريس*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *الكلمة اللي فرحتني:*
> 
> *انا كويسة والحمد لله...*
> 
> ...


*ميرسي كريس*
*ومستنية اي كلام تاني :smil12:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي كريس*
> 
> *ومستنية اي كلام تاني :smil12:*​


*كلام تاني زي ايه...*

*دي احلى كلمة سمعتها اليوم واسوأ كلمة سمعتها اليوم...*

*قصدك بكرا؟؟؟*


----------



## govany shenoda (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الكلمه الي فرحتني هي حبيبتي تعش ايدك الاكل حلو
الكلمه الي زعلتني انا خارج مع اصحابي انهارده
ههههههههههههه
فكلره حلوه اوي​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *كلام تاني زي ايه...*
> 
> *دي احلى كلمة سمعتها اليوم واسوأ كلمة سمعتها اليوم...*
> 
> *قصدك بكرا؟؟؟*


*لسه يوم مش خلص يا كريس ههه*
*يعني ممكن يكون لسه كلام يفرح او يزعل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> الكلمه الي فرحتني هي حبيبتي تعش ايدك الاكل حلو
> الكلمه الي زعلتني انا خارج مع اصحابي انهارده
> ههههههههههههه
> فكلره حلوه اوي​


*الله عليكي طببببببعا طباخة بريييييييييييييمو:t33:*
*ميرسي يا قمر نورتي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياتري ايه اكتر كلمة انهاردة فرحتك او زعلتك؟*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 نوفمبر 2010)

احبك 
موضوعيك  جامد اوى يا روكاااااااا


----------



## انريكي (14 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممممممممم

اكتر كلمه فرحتني هية

ربنا يحميك

اكتر كلمة زعلتني هية

يا ظالم ههههههههههه

موضوع جدا جدا رائع

شكرا روكا

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> احبك
> موضوعيك  جامد اوى يا روكاااااااا


*طب ده اكتر حاجة فرحتك*
*ياتري في حاجة زعلتك؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 نوفمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> اممممممممممممممم
> 
> اكتر كلمه فرحتني هية
> 
> ...


*ميرسي انريكي نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*اييييييييييه الموضوع مش عاجبكم ولا ايه؟*​


----------



## نغم (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مين قال الموضوع مش عجبنا ده تحفة من تحفك الثميينة
اليوم كانت زميلتى بتقرا كتاب  عنوانه ''احبك يارب ياقوتى'' وبيتكلم عن المحبة واكثر كلمة فرحتنى لما سمعت زملتى بتقرا 
احبكم قال الرب.
والجملة الثانية
كل حب فى الوجود نبعة يسوع كل حب فى كيانى رد فعله يسوع
لما سمعت الجملتين نسيت تعبى وقلقى من الامتحانات والواجبات وفت على الحصة ونا مطمنة وفرحتى غمرتنى
مااعتقد انى سمعت كلمة زعلتنى

فكرة رائعة جدا شكرا ليكى روكا يسوع يحفظك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

نغم قال:


> مين قال الموضوع مش عجبنا ده تحفة من تحفك الثميينة
> اليوم كانت زميلتى بتقرا كتاب  عنوانه ''احبك يارب ياقوتى'' وبيتكلم عن المحبة واكثر كلمة فرحتنى لما سمعت زملتى بتقرا
> احبكم قال الرب.
> والجملة الثانية
> ...


*ميرسي نغم*
*نورتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكتر كلمة زعلتني *
*يا كئيبة ,,, وحاجات تاني*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكتر كلمة زعلتني اليوم...*

*هتوحشوني...:new2:*​ 
*اكتر كلمة خلتني سعيد...*

*مافيش...:dntknw:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اكتر كلمة زعلتني اليوم...*
> 
> *هتوحشوني...:new2:*​
> *اكتر كلمة خلتني سعيد...*
> ...


*ميرسي كريس*
*نورتني وربنا يفرحك دايما*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي كريس*
> 
> *نورتني وربنا يفرحك دايما*​


*مين قال اني فرحان!!!*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *مين قال اني فرحان!!!*


*انشاء الله هتفرح قريب وتفرحنا معاك*:dance:​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انشاء الله هتفرح قريب وتفرحنا معاك*:dance:​


*وعد مني انا هتفرحو معايا بشهر مايو...*

*يا رب نشوفك انت كمان فرحانة ودايما...*

*احنا كم روكا عندنا...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *وعد مني انا هتفرحو معايا بشهر مايو...*
> 
> *يا رب نشوفك انت كمان فرحانة ودايما...*
> 
> *احنا كم روكا عندنا...*


*ياااااااااااارب تبقا فرحان علطول*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك كمان وكمان*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*زعلتني...*

*انا كويسة (بس حسيت انها مش من القلب)...*


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

انهاردة مفيش حاجة مفرحانى

بس زعلانة  جداااااااااااااااااااااااا انى راجعة الكلية بكرة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *زعلتني...*
> 
> *انا كويسة (بس حسيت انها مش من القلب)...*


*ميرسي كريس*
*نورت تاني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> انهاردة مفيش حاجة مفرحانى
> 
> بس زعلانة  جداااااااااااااااااااااااا انى راجعة الكلية بكرة


*ليه بس*
*ربنا يفرحك يا جميل*
*وانا راجعة الشغل*:smil13:​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

> *ليه بس
> ربنا يفرحك يا جميل
> وانا راجعة الشغل:smil13:
> *




لا خلاص عايز اكمل لنص السنة

ارجع على الترم التانى هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> لا خلاص عايز اكمل لنص السنة
> 
> ارجع على الترم التانى هههههههههههه​


*وعلي ايه يا بت*
*ماتنطي للسنة اللي بعدها *
*اقولك استني عيد الضحية اللي جاي:t33:*​


----------



## tasoni queena (19 نوفمبر 2010)

> *وعلي ايه يا بت
> ماتنطي للسنة اللي بعدها
> اقولك استني عيد الضحية اللي جاي:t33:
> *




ياريت ده منى العين هههههههههههه

اروح وامرى لله​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> ياريت ده منى العين هههههههههههه
> 
> اروح وامرى لله​


*ايوة مني الحسيني:t33:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*اللي زعلني... احدهم قال لي بابا ميت...*

*اللي فرحني... هش...*

*هههههههه...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*اللي فرحني مفيش كالعاده

اللي زعلتي كتير والحمد لله​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مفيش  كلام اتقال  دا يبقى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اللي زعلني... احدهم قال لي بابا ميت...*
> 
> *اللي فرحني... هش...*
> 
> *هههههههه...*


*ربنا يصبرهم*
*ربنا يفرحك كمان وكمان*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اللي فرحني مفيش كالعاده
> 
> اللي زعلتي كتير والحمد لله​*


*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا مايكل*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مفيش  كلام اتقال  دا يبقى ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟


*مش شرط انهاردة ممكن حاجات فاتت*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*اللي فرحني سمعت خبر حلو من واحدة عزيزة عليا*
*اللي زعلني ضعيتي وقتي وغيره*​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

_اممممممممممممم_
_اللى فرحنى كلمت حد بحبه واللى زعلنى  _
_كان نفسى اروح مشور ومرحتش_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _اممممممممممممم_
> _اللى فرحنى كلمت حد بحبه واللى زعلنى  _
> _كان نفسى اروح مشور ومرحتش_​


*تمااااااااام*
*ربنا يفرحك قلبك كمان وكمان*
*ميرسي جون*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

فرحتنى : حصل خير 
زعلتنى : تخمينك صح 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> فرحتنى : حصل خير
> زعلتنى : تخمينك صح
> ​


*ميرسي يا حبيبتي*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اللي فرحني لما كنت مع اصحابي في الكنيسة
واللي زعلني كلمة جرحتني من اقرب الناس ليا
​


----------



## tasoni queena (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اللى فرحنى مفيش

اللى زعلنى تعبانة


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*زعلتني: النت هيتقطع من الساعة 6 الصبح لغاية العاشرة بالليل...*
*فرحتني: *

*بس بس...*

*نو نو...*

*عو عو...*

*ههههههههه...*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

مالك يا جوووووووووووووو

كنت بعقلك يا بني هههههههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> مالك يا جوووووووووووووو
> 
> كنت بعقلك يا بني هههههههههههههههه


*ههههه...*

*في حد قال لي الكلام ده خلاني فرحان...*

*هههههههه...*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

_انت مبتحبنيش_
_موتتنى بجد _​


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _انت مبتحبنيش_
> 
> 
> _موتتنى بجد _​


* الرب يكون معك حبيبي المهم ان احساسك صادق...*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ههههه...*
> 
> *في حد قال لي الكلام ده خلاني فرحان...*
> 
> *هههههههه...*


 

ههههههههههه يارب دايما يا عسل


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يارب دايما يا عسل


* وانت برضو يا روزي...*

*ربنا يرسلك واحد يقول...*

*بس بس...*

*نو نو...*

*عو عو...*

*هههههههههه...*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

يارب ياخويا يارب هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اللي فرحني لما كنت مع اصحابي في الكنيسة
> واللي زعلني كلمة جرحتني من اقرب الناس ليا
> ​


*ربنا يفرحك يا جميل*
*يارب مش تتتجرحي تاني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اللى فرحنى مفيش
> 
> اللى زعلنى تعبانة


*ربنا يفرحك يا جميل*
*الف سلامة عليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *زعلتني: النت هيتقطع من الساعة 6 الصبح لغاية العاشرة بالليل...*
> *فرحتني: *
> 
> *بس بس...*
> ...


*ربنا يرجعه بالسلامة يا كريس*
*ده هيروغليفي ده:t9:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ههههه...*
> 
> *في حد قال لي الكلام ده خلاني فرحان...*
> 
> *هههههههه...*


*يارب دايما يا كريس*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _انت مبتحبنيش_
> _موتتنى بجد _​


*مممممممم*
*ربنا يفرحك يا جون*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*اللي زعلني القلق والتعب*
*اللي فرحني برسم بسمة علي كل الناس*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اللي فرحني ان ماما كويسة
واللي زعلني نفس الزعل اللي حصل من يومين​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اللى مزعلنى حاجات كتييييير


----------



## QUIET GIRL (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*فرحت انهاردة لما فتحت الكتاب المقدس بدون ترتيب الصفحة وطلعتلي الاية الجميلة اللي بتطمن جدا بيها   ها انا معكم كل الايام والي انقضاء الدهر امين*

*فكرة موضوعك جميلة *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اللي فرحني ان ماما كويسة
> واللي زعلني نفس الزعل اللي حصل من يومين​


*يارب دايما كويسة يا قمر*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اللى مزعلنى حاجات كتييييير


*ربنا يفرحك يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

quiet girl قال:


> *فرحت انهاردة لما فتحت الكتاب المقدس بدون ترتيب الصفحة وطلعتلي الاية الجميلة اللي بتطمن جدا بيها   ها انا معكم كل الايام والي انقضاء الدهر امين*
> 
> *فكرة موضوعك جميلة *


*يارب دايما فرحانة يا قمر*
*ومبسوطة ان فكرة عجبتك*
*ومنورة المنتدي*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكيد اللي فرحني وفرحنا كلنا
رجوع منتدانا الغالي بسرعه
عشان يكمل خدمته ​*


----------



## govany shenoda (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الي فرحني رجوع المنتدي تاني 
والي مزعلني الابتوب باظ 
وااااااااااء​


----------



## Ramzi (26 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى كلمة سمعتها اليوم لما بنتي حكت ....... أغه
والي زعلتني لما البنت بتعيط .... واااااااااااااء


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اكيد اللي فرحني وفرحنا كلنا
> رجوع منتدانا الغالي بسرعه
> عشان يكمل خدمته ​*


*ربنا يفرحك كمان وكمان:flowers:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> الي فرحني رجوع المنتدي تاني
> والي مزعلني الابتوب باظ
> وااااااااااء​


*ربنا يفرحك يا قمر*
*معلش يتصلح او هاتي واحد جديد:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

Ramzi قال:


> احلى كلمة سمعتها اليوم لما بنتي حكت ....... أغه
> والي زعلتني لما البنت بتعيط .... واااااااااااااء


*يا خلااااصي :t25:*
*معلش استاذي تلاقيها حاجة وجعاها*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 نوفمبر 2010)

انا هقول اللي فرحني وبس لانه نساني كل حاجة زعلتني 
حلمت حلم حلو اوي
بجد مش قادرة اوصف احساسي ايه
اول مرة احس بالامان بالشكل ده​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا هقول اللي فرحني وبس لانه نساني كل حاجة زعلتني
> حلمت حلم حلو اوي
> بجد مش قادرة اوصف احساسي ايه
> اول مرة احس بالامان بالشكل ده​


*ربنا يفرحك دايما يا قمر*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*اللي فرحني اني روحت القداس انهاردة *
*اللي زعلني في حاجات عرفتها زعلتني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*اللي فرحني اتكلمت مع حد عزيز عليا*
*اللي زعلني مافيش لحد ناو*​


----------

